#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Bosch PLR30

## apacherose

Για να εγκαινιάσω και το θέμα, πρόσφατα πήρα το μηχανηματάκι αυτό.  Είναι μετρητής αποστάσεων λέιζερ και "χτυπά" στα 35 μέτρα, δοκιμασμένα.

Είναι ένα καλό και εύχρηστο εργαλείο με κόστος λίγο πάνω από 100 ευρώ, απαραίτητο για αποτυπώσεις.

----------


## Theo

κλισιόμετρο έχει ?

----------


## apacherose

Όχι, είναι πιό απλό... Μπορεί όμως να βγάλει επιφάνειες και όγκους!

Υπάρχει μετρητής με κλισιόμετρο; Απ'όσο έψαξα, υπάρχουν μετρητές με αλφάδι οι οποίοι όμως δεν έχουν τόση εμβέλεια.

----------


## Theo

αν και οφ τόπικ.....ακόμα και τα μικρά μοντέλα της leica έχουν κλισιόμετρο.

Το ρώτησα γιατί θεωρώ ότι με κλισιόμετρο λαμβάνεις σωστή ένδειξη μήκους αλλιώς σου δίνει την υποτείνουσα του τριγώνου που σχηματίζει το νοητό οριζόντιο επίπεδο με τη γωνία που λανθάνει το χέρι μας και με την κάθετη απόκλιση που δίνουν οι δύο αυτές γραμμές.

άλλο να μετράς απόσταση υπό 0 μοίρες και άλλο υπό 0,45 μοίρες. 
Είναι απολύτως σαφές και γνωστό ότι όσο μεγαλώνει η επιθυμητή προς μέτρηση απόσταση αυξάνει και η απόκλιση που θα έχεις.

Για τα λεφτά του πάντως δεν θα το έπαιρνα αλλά θα έπαιρνα μια ωραία κορδέλα.  :Αστειευόμενος:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## apacherose

> Για τα λεφτά του πάντως δεν θα το έπερνα


Kι αν έχεις να κάνεις στατική αποτύπωση σε κατάστημα με οροφή στα 7 μέτρα τότε τι κανεις;

----------


## DirectionLess

Όπως ακριβώς τα λέει ο THEO για το κλισιόμετρο. Εγώ έχω το μικρό της LEICA και θέλω να αναφέρω πως μία επίσης πολύ χρήσιμη λειτουργία είναι του MIN-MAX. Η συγκεκριμένη φάση είναι το Α (άλφα) και το Ω (ωμέγα) για τη σωστή μέτρηση διαγωνίων. Πρακτικά σκαννάρει μία περιοχή και σου δίνει μέγιστα και ελάχιστα (προφανώς αν "κοιτάς" εξωτ. γωνία τα ελάχιστα, ενώ αν μετράς εσωτερική, καταγράφεις τη μέγιστη τιμή).
Το αναφέρω γιατί έχω ακούσει από πολλούς, έναν έντονο προβληματισμό σχετικά με το πως τοποθετείται από τη μία το αποστασιόμετρο και πως με ένα σχετικά σταθερό χέρι (ε να μην έχει και parkinson), μπορεί να βαρέσει από την άλλη, ακριβώς τη γωνία.

----------


## Theo

> Χωρίς να κάνω τον έξυπνο  αν μου επιτρέπετε.... είναι κλισίμετρο και όχι κλισιόμετρο.


Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση συνάδελφε.

Δεν τίθεται θέμα εξυπνάδας όταν ενημερώνεις και βοηθάς συναδέλφους.
 :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## DirectionLess

> Χωρίς να κάνω τον έξυπνο  αν μου επιτρέπετε.... είναι κλισίμετρο και όχι κλισιόμετρο. 
> 2ο : Με το κλισίμετρο έχεις ΚΑΙ τη δυνατότητα να πέρνεις την οριζόντια απόσταση. Θέμα ρύθμισης είναι.


Γνωρίζεις αν γίνεται και στο LEICA αυτό ; Έχει πάρει τίποτα το μάτι σου ή το αυτί σου ; Γιατί απ' όσο το 'χω ψάξει (είτε στο μάνιουαλ, είτε παίζοντας με τη συσκευή), δεν βρήκα κάτι.

----------


## Theo

αν τη δώσεις σαν υποτείνουσα στο αντίστοιχο module ?

βγαίνουμε λίγο οφ τόπικ νομίζω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thomas

Θα βγω λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά σε κάποιο ξένο site εντόπισα ένα μια ωραία συσκευή η οποία είχε GPS και αποστασιόμετρο . 
Στέκεσαι σε ένα σημείο (λογικά το gps καταγράφει τη θέση) και στοχεύεις τον επιθυμητό στόχο με διόπτρα και πατάς το κουμπάκι . 
Αρχικά κάνεις ένα πανεύκολο καλιμπράρισμα .

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν πουλιέται όμως !

----------


## Theo

link της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας ?

----------


## thomas

Μου διαφεύγει

----------


## Sdimis

Ένα παλιότερο που έχω της Bosch, το DLE 150 έχει αλφάδι

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφοι
το MDL 
και το impulse της Laser Technology
είναι εξποπλισμός που μπαίνει πάνω σε στυλαιό με δέκτη GPS και μπορείς να μετρήσεις
αποστάσεις
εξελιγμένο MDL μετράει και μαγνητικά αζιμούθια με ενσωματωμένη πυξίδα
προφανώς υπάρχουν και άλλα, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον επανέρχομαι

----------


## thomas

Λογικά πάντως με λίγη προσοχή στη στόχευση και χωρίς κλισίμετρο παίρνεις οριζόντια πλευρά . Η γωνία είναι τόσο οξεία που οι διαφορές θα είναι στα χιλ. 

Η άλλη λύση είναι να κάνεις 5 ή παραπάνω  μετρήσεις και να πάρεις την ελάχιστη τιμή, αν είσαι ο λεγόμενος ψείρας  !!!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

